

Now There's a Zombie Drone That Hunts, Controls, and Kills Other Drones - velodrome
http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2013/12/zombie-drone-samy-kamkar-amazon-security

======
gibbitz
SKYNET LIVES!!!!!"

